# My Audi app



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

Has anybody set this up on their TT?


----------



## Hugo rugged (Mar 31, 2020)

Do you mean linked the car to the app??


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

I have, doesn't do much other than show car specs, show mileage and a cost tracker and plan journeys on the app and send it to the car.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Yep but only to use the destination map thing. It's handy if you're planning a trip to get the exact location on the app whilst lounging on the sofa, then just throw it to the car and it's ready for when you set off.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

same for me


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

kevin#34 said:


> same for me


How do you do it please


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

If you've set up the connection to the car, tap the map icon you can then find the location(s) you want by holding for a second on the location, then it'll tell you the address and there's a send button that will add it to the 'my audi connections' list on the car. To get to that go to the map, press left, select the destination entry and press left again. Scroll to the bottom of that menu and you'll find My Audi Connections (or words to that effect. That is all of the locations you've added from the phone.

If you need to edit any of the names (so it says 'Dave's house' instead of 36 High Street Doncaster) in the app go to your profile page and then vehicle connection > my audi destinations and you can edit the names to suit and also delete any redundant ones.


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

Do I need a Sim in the car to activate my Audi app


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

No you don't need a SIM in the car for that


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

When I go into the MMI I press Audi connect then it goes straight to my phone
What am I doing wrong?


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Have you got it connected by wire or Bluetooth? Have a quick read of the owners manual it explains it well in there.


----------



## Frizzley (Jun 28, 2020)

This might help you getting it set up and linked to the car

To get going, follow these simple steps:
Step 1
Register on myAudi by clicking on this link: login.audi.com

Step 2
Add your vehicle to your account - you will need to have your vehicle chassis number (VIN) to hand.

Step 3
Locate your 8-digit Audi Connect PIN under your vehicle profile. You can add this to your vehicle MMI under Audi Connect > Login

Step 4
If you have Audi Connect Safety and Service, you need to verify yourself as the 'Primary user' following the activation steps under myAudi > Audi Connect User Management.

Step 5
Scratch the 10-digit code on your vehicle key tag and enter this into your vehicle MMI under Menu > Audi Connect > Audi Connect User Management > Primary User > Set primary user in your car.


----------

